# nmap "Unknown address family 10"

## turtles

Greetings all I am trying to scan a network for open printer ports and am having a little trouble with nmap.

```

nmap -sP -PA21,22,25,3389 10.0.0.1/24

Starting Nmap 7.12 ( https://nmap.org ) at 2016-10-10 17:17 PDT

Unknown address family 10

QUITTING!
```

```
wlan1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.0.238  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.0.255

        inet6 2601:18c:c002:1ca6:a1bd:caa4:b438:1c6e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::d316:c2a:cefb:150f  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 24:77:03:ee:5a:28  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 47797  bytes 32873188 (31.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 27185  bytes 4910919 (4.6 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```
nmap --iflist

Starting Nmap 7.12 ( https://nmap.org ) at 2016-10-10 17:24 PDT

************************INTERFACES************************

DEV   (SHORT) IP/MASK       TYPE     UP   MTU   MAC

eth0  (eth0)  (none)/0      ethernet up   1500  B8:CA:3A:BF:A7:FE

wmx0  (wmx0)  (none)/0      other    down 1400

wlan0 (wlan0) (none)/0      ethernet up   1500  24:77:03:EE:5A:29

wwan0 (wwan0) (none)/0      ethernet down 1500  53:72:56:4A:BD:2B

lo    (lo)    127.0.0.1/8   loopback up   65536

lo    (lo)    (none)/128    loopback up   65536

wlan1 (wlan1) 10.0.0.238/24 ethernet up   1500  24:77:03:EE:5B:28

wlan1 (wlan1) (none)/64     ethernet up   1500  24:77:03:EE:5B:28

wlan1 (wlan1) (none)/64     ethernet up   1500  24:77:03:EE:5B:28

Segmentation fault

```

dmesg

```

[15579.305753] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[15894.766794] iwlwifi 0000:0b:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[15894.767071] iwlwifi 0000:0b:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[15894.986831] iwlwifi 0000:0b:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled

[15894.987100] iwlwifi 0000:0b:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[15895.080378] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[16000.926791] nmap[5005]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fa187cea63a sp 00007ffe75f7e008 error 4 in libc-2.22.so[7fa187c69000+193000]

```

----------

## russK

Did you mean to use '10.0.0.1/24'? ...  or '10.0.0.0/24'?

Looks like address family 10 is "X.25 Frame Relay", I wonder if you should try to exclude the 10.0.0.1 address.

http://www.iana.org/assignments/address-family-numbers/address-family-numbers.txt

I have a class C network and your command worked for me when I changed to use "192.168.1.0/24"

HTH

----------

## Ant P.

USE=ipv6.

```

...

#define PF_INET6        10      /* IP version 6.  */

...

#define AF_INET6        PF_INET6

...

```

----------

## turtles

 *russK wrote:*   

> Did you mean to use '10.0.0.1/24'? ...  or '10.0.0.0/24'?
> 
> Looks like address family 10 is "X.25 Frame Relay", I wonder if you should try to exclude the 10.0.0.1 address.
> 
> http://www.iana.org/assignments/address-family-numbers/address-family-numbers.txt
> ...

 

Yeah it was strange to see that ip range as I remember frame relay. It seems to be the default dhcp range configuration on one of the newer comcast modems.

I discovered the printer using the cups web interface and wont be back to that place soon so it is a mystery for now.

I recompiled nmap and tested it on one of these in flight airplane networks and it seemed to work in its ip range

----------

